# A few panfish ties



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

A few recent ties for some upcoming panfishing. Most are marabou and chenille with some flash, only exception being the orange headed ones with some tail feathers out of a ringneck i killed last fall.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Those will fish


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Them orange head with the


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great job on your ties Bowhunter15. That's a very good looking box of jigs and I see many, many panfish in your future with those!


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Green and brown looks deadly


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words fellas, if this weather would break id like to get out and try a couple out. The pheasant tail and green flash are my personal favorite of the bunch, they have a real "buggy" look to them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you need to tie up some with pink head and short white tails. I use to use pinky brand 1/8 oz in this color and it was killer on crappie. they work great for shallow water below a small round bobber or later in deeper water with just the jig. awesome jigs you have tied up for sure.
sherman


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Man those are purdy! My GF would buy them all if she saw them for sale somewhere. Definite crappie killerz.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice work !


----------

